# "Ontario’s veterans’ fund turns younger vets away ..."



## The Bread Guy (25 Mar 2019)

It's not just federal vets' programming needing some adjustment ...


> The Ontario Soldiers’ Aid Commission, the province’s emergency grant program for veterans, turns away veterans of recent conflicts while returning most of its budget unspent every year to the government, Global News has learned.
> 
> The provincial law it works under was last updated in 1970 and doesn’t let it give money to veterans of any conflict more recent than Korea. So while veterans of more recent wars often ask the volunteer board for help, none can be given grants.
> 
> ...



Here's the Commission's page at MCCSS, with a bit of its history ...


> The Soldiers’ Aid Commission was established in 1915 to help returning First World War veterans and their families with problems they faced as they re-entered civilian life, such as finding work and housing.
> 
> During the 1920s, the Soldiers’ Aid Commission became a crown ward and at its peak had over 600 children under its care. Following the Second World War and the Korean War, the Commission was expanded to provide supports and services to these returning veterans and their families.
> 
> Over the years, the Soldiers’ Aid Commission has provided financial support for countless veterans and their families to assist them during hardships.


The "doesn't help young vets much" angle has been covered by media in the past as well - this from January 2016.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (27 Mar 2019)

I wrote a letter to Doug Ford. It's been passed to the Minister involved.

Now I wait.


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Mar 2019)

Fishbone Jones said:
			
		

> I wrote a letter to Doug Ford. It's been passed to the Minister involved.
> 
> Now I wait.


Good show.  Here's hoping ...


----------

